# Looking for a puppy for my family



## GSDBLACK (Nov 3, 2011)

I been reading through this forum about GSD, Great info 

Arizona Black DDR German Shepherds

Does anyone have any experience getting a puppy from the above breeder.

They State:

At Arizona Black Shepherds we strive to produce beautiful working German Shepherds by importing and using the best bloodlines. We focus on primarily old world east DDR lines for little health problems and outstanding looks with balanced drives. All our selected stock is clear headed, solid nerves and wonderful temperaments with dark pigments and beautiful looks. 

I'm looking for a somewhat active female dog (better with childrens, I read Females vs. Males) to be part of my family, I have two kids 12 & 14 as well. I want to spend my time and money training this dog to be a protector as well. I also want the health issues that GSD usually have (hips & elbows) removed by finding a breeder that tests for those health issues early in the development. A solid black GSD would be my ideal color...

Any help would be appreciated....

I want to do the research and get other GSD owners opinion to make the best decision in choosing a dog.

I am willing to travel and have the dog shipped to me, but I live in Conn and would gather drive to see the breeder operation then have a fly.

Thanks....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you've decided to go with a DDR dog, I'd much rather go to Spartanville in MI than a breeder in Arizona. I don't know anything about the breeder you posted, but I worry about anyone who focuses so much on color, let alone bloodline AND color. When you focus on DDR, you're limiting the gene pool. When you focus on a recessive color like black, you're limiting your gene pool even more. Anybody who breeds DDR dogs is going to have some black pups and Michigan isn't exactly next door, but it _is_ closer than AZ. And holy crap, Von Hena-C is in NH!

Spartanville Shepherds East German (DDR) and Czech german Shepherds


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I sent you a PM.....this is a woman I have absolutely refused to sell dogs to or to let her use my black male for breeding.

Breeders get black pups out of sable parents all the time. I had 2 black males, one coated, out of Hexe and Nick del Lupo Nero who are both sables with black in their pedigree....look for a responsible breeder who has black GSDs in their lines - not a color focused breeder.

Lee


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Temperament and Health are both important.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Stella's Mom said:


> Temperament and Health are both important.


Yes.

Temperment and Health come first, color and sex come second.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Agree, temperament and health should come first


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

wolfstraum said:


> I sent you a PM.....this is a woman I have absolutely refused to sell dogs to or to let her use my black male for breeding.
> 
> Breeders get black pups out of sable parents all the time. I had 2 black males, one coated, out of Hexe and Nick del Lupo Nero who are both sables with black in their pedigree....look for a responsible breeder who has black GSDs in their lines - not a color focused breeder.
> 
> Lee


I sent you a PM too!!! I have to agree with Lee on this one.

As Lee stated you can get black pups out of sable parents all the time. Out of the litter we have now, they had 1 black male and 1 black female. Their 1st litter had 4 solid blacks. You NEED to look for a good responsible breeder that will Always be there for you if needed. I also feel that temperament and health are the first thing that you should look at, not 1 or the other but both.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

If I were looking for a dog I would not compromise on health or temperament- there is no reason to go with a questionable dog on either one.

If I had to choose I'd choose temperament.. although if your dog has health problems they could effect the way he/she acts.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LaRen616 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Temperment and Health come first, color and sex come second.



Yes - temperament should be the most important thing of all...

Coat/Color and sex would be at the bottom of the list -not second!

Lee


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Googling the kennel name may be interesting......


----------

